# deAutoKey - Euro Rear Tail light - LED Amber Turn Signal



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

So I wanted to change out my Euro Tail light rear turn signal bulbs to an LED Amber turn signal. Moving up here to the Seattle region and with the sky's overcasts most of the year, I wanted a brighter light that would get the attention of fellow drivers of my intent for lane changes.

After I saw a post by Snubs64 on what type of bulbs/make and model....I ordered a set of VW CC NEW rear amber turn signal LED (supposed to have a brighter output and they also have red for those of you that don't have amber). Ordered on Tuesday and low and behold thet were in the mailbox when I got home from work today Friday. Went out and put one side in and did a left/right comparison. Gotta say these lights are SOOO much better than the incandescent bulbs IMHO. The LED lights blink with authority (if that makes any sense to anyone) vs. the slow blink of the regular bulbs. Finished the install and they look great and no bulb out message. Tired to get some night shots but I can't get a good shot with the lights blinking...sorry guys.

One downside....now I want to change the brake lights to LED's....Thanks deAutoKey! :thumbup:
UPDATE>>>a night shot pic added from camera phone...trust me pics don't do it justice...you have to see this is in person:


Daytime Pic up close:


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have some VLEDs LED light bulbs for tail lights that I bought recently. PM if you're interested in buying it!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Pics? Nm, read your full post.


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Pics? Nm, read your full post.


Updated with Pics......



jowsley0923 said:


> I have some VLEDs LED light bulbs for tail lights that I bought recently. PM if you're interested in buying it!


Let me think about it...but thanks for the offer!


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

UPDATE.....So the wife was following behind me and mentioned that these new amber LED's fill out the clear part of the EURO tails so much better. Plus she said these were BRIGHT...goal accomplished


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

Did you notice any difference with the LED bulbs causing the blinkers to flash faster?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Scuba*A3 said:


> UPDATE.....So the wife was following behind me and mentioned that these new amber LED's fill out the clear part of the EURO tails so much better. Plus she said these were BRIGHT...goal accomplished


Awesome may have to do this!! My LED reverse lights from Johnny are fantastic. 



Roadglide said:


> Did you notice any difference with the LED bulbs causing the blinkers to flash faster?


If he didn't install resistors, or they didn't come built in they would possibly. But more than likely they would show as bulb out error and cut the circuit.


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Roadglide said:


> Did you notice any difference with the LED bulbs causing the blinkers to flash faster?


Nope...no difference in blinker speed and no bulb out message....truly plug-in-play. 
I also have amber LED 's for my front euro code headlights for turn signals too so the electrical system is not having any problems with LED's used for turn signals


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks! That's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

You're in Seattle now!?

Next time I am down we need an A3 get together! 

And I need these bulbs!!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

For the rear signals, are they the "BRIGHTER amber rear turn signals" $65 pair?

I was following my car the other night and noticed that when braking, the amber signals got a little lost.


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ponto said:


> You're in Seattle now!?
> 
> Next time I am down we need an A3 get together!
> 
> And I need these bulbs!!


Yep we just moved here 2 weeks ago....good change of scenery....and yes need to have a meetup



JRutter said:


> For the rear signals, are they the "BRIGHTER amber rear turn signals" $65 pair?
> 
> I was following my car the other night and noticed that when braking, the amber signals got a little lost.


Yep those are the ones! I had the same problem and these helped change the look and be seen.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Scuba*A3 said:


> Yep we just moved here 2 weeks ago....good change of scenery....and yes need to have a meetup
> 
> Yep those are the ones! I had the same problem and these helped change the look and be seen.


Right on. nelius and ceese are Seattle area and I'm 60-70 miles north. If they let Ponto across the border again it would be fun to meet up. Thanks for the info on the leds. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Right on. nelius and ceese are Seattle area and I'm 60-70 miles north. If they let Ponto across the border again it would be fun to meet up. Thanks for the info on the leds. :thumbup:


Knew about Ceese, but didn't know Nelius was! 

I will likely be out that way in June perhaps. The gf will be done school finally! 


Pssh they always let me across the border.


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

very cool...it'll be a good meet for sure. I haven't been up north in LONG time. Grew up in this area (at least from what I can remember) and the more things change the more they stay the same. Ponto....hiding out in the trunk does not count...haha


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

Scuba*A3 said:


> So I wanted to change out my Euro Tail light rear turn signal bulbs to an LED Amber turn signal. Moving up here to the Seattle region and with the sky's overcasts most of the year, I wanted a brighter light that would get the attention of fellow drivers of my intent for lane changes.
> 
> After I saw a post by Snubs64 on what type of bulbs/make and model....I ordered a set of VW CC NEW rear amber turn signal LED (supposed to have a brighter output and they also have red for those of you that don't have amber). Ordered on Tuesday and low and behold thet were in the mailbox when I got home from work today Friday. Went out and put one side in and did a left/right comparison. Gotta say these lights are SOOO much better than the incandescent bulbs IMHO. The LED lights blink with authority (if that makes any sense to anyone) vs. the slow blink of the regular bulbs. Finished the install and they look great and no bulb out message. Tired to get some night shots but I can't get a good shot with the lights blinking...sorry guys.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear I could help out and you had success with these. :thumbup::thumbup:

I noted that you did get the extra bright LEDs. I did not. Though I'm satisfied with the regular LEDs I ordered a pair of the extra brights for myself to replace the regular brightness not out of perceived necessity but preference and curiosity. I'll post back up what the difference is between the two. When I ordered mine I don't remember seeing those as an option or I'm fairly sure I would have ordered them but 

OP, if you do go with the brake lights, let me know which bulbs and how they work. These things are subtle but really do kick up the look of the car.


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

snubbs64 said:


> Glad to hear I could help out and you had success with these. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I noted that you did get the extra bright LEDs. I did not. Though I'm satisfied with the regular LEDs I ordered a pair of the extra brights for myself to replace the regular brightness not out of perceived necessity but preference and curiosity. I'll post back up what the difference is between the two. When I ordered mine I don't remember seeing those as an option or I'm fairly sure I would have ordered them but
> 
> OP, if you do go with the brake lights, let me know which bulbs and how they work. These things are subtle but really do kick up the look of the car.


Well thank you for the initial leg work....I guess these lights are new so they might not have been available when you got yours. 
I'm trying to convince the Mrs. That I need to complete the LED look but in the meantime looking at my brake light bulbs it looks like there 1157's, so I'll have to see if they have anything that will work.


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

Got the extra brights and they are just that. The regular intensity LEDs worked fine and I had no complaints but I would recommend anyone who decides to go this route to purchase the extra brights. I guess that's just the risk analyst and manager in me :laugh:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I put mine in the other night as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

snubbs64 said:


> Got the extra brights and they are just that. The regular intensity LEDs worked fine and I had no complaints but I would recommend anyone who decides to go this route to purchase the extra brights. I guess that's just the risk analyst and manager in me :laugh:





JRutter said:


> I put mine in the other night as well. :thumbup:


Good Deal...glad you liked them as much as I did....:beer: all around


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the review - looks great. & thank you for the kind words and feedback - we appreciate customers taking notice of our hard work, we do really try to bring the best LEDs to the market, we do take a hit on the pricing, we know these are expensive, but using the brightest LED to have the brightest turn signal is worth it, you cannot find these anywhere else on the market, these are a custom made 3 stack turn signal.

These will not hyperflash or require any resistors - these use bright OSRAM Golden Dragon + Series LEDs:

http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-rear-turn-signals-error-free-plug-play

We also have a plug & play bright reverse LED - we will try to get a review up of these also:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more

*For the reverse resistors are not required but included in case you need them

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

*Brake LED's?*

Scuba A3, have you had a chance to try the brake LED's yet? I will be ordering the read turn signals but am waiting on your verdict concerning the brake LED's so I only have to remove the tails once. Thanks for doing the initial leg work.


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Roadglide said:


> Scuba A3, have you had a chance to try the brake LED's yet? I will be ordering the read turn signals but am waiting on your verdict concerning the brake LED's so I only have to remove the tails once. Thanks for doing the initial leg work.


No sorry I haven't  Been to busy lately trying to find a house since I moved and the holiday was brutal this year. I'm hoping to retackle this in the next few weeks though.


----------



## meltorment (Jan 20, 2009)

Roadglide said:


> Scuba A3, have you had a chance to try the brake LED's yet? I will be ordering the read turn signals but am waiting on your verdict concerning the brake LED's so I only have to remove the tails once. Thanks for doing the initial leg work.


thought i might be able to help out. i recently installed the 3-stack red osram led's from deautokey. here's a short video of them installed taken midday with overcast skies.
this is on a facelifted a3. all three bulb light up for turn and hazard, and just the top two for stop.


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

*Looks great.*



meltorment said:


> thought i might be able to help out. i recently installed the 3-stack red osram led's from deautokey. here's a short video of them installed taken midday with overcast skies.
> this is on a facelifted a3. all three bulb light up for turn and hazard, and just the top two for stop.


Thanks for sharing! My question to you is which LED bulbs from deautokey and did you get any bulb out errors on the brake lights? This is on my to do list.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Roadglide said:


> Thanks for sharing! My question to you is which LED bulbs from deautokey and did you get any bulb out errors on the brake lights? This is on my to do list.


They are no errors, we have a few in stock of the type he received, they are one of our many new LEDs for 2015.

We have many 1156, bau15s, 1157, 194 that are bright and error free in many different vw/audi models, using the same resistor formula we have created an error free bright plug & play option.

Please email [email protected] if you'd like some pricing prior to launching on the website.

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

meltorment said:


> thought i might be able to help out. i recently installed the 3-stack red osram led's from deautokey. here's a short video of them installed taken midday with overcast skies.
> this is on a facelifted a3. all three bulb light up for turn and hazard, and just the top two for stop.


Thanks! How is the brake light output?



deAutoKey.com said:


> Please email [email protected] if you'd like some pricing prior to launching on the website.
> 
> Thank you:thumbup:


Emailed you back....


----------



## meltorment (Jan 20, 2009)

Scuba*A3 said:


> Thanks! How is the brake light output?


BRITE! with the original bulbs, i could barely make out a reflection on the wall behind my car.
now, i can clearly see the reflection from the driver's seat as im manipulating the turn signals.
and there's something about the quick on/off delay that only led's can produce. 
when my gf drops me off at work, i love watching my car drive away and turn and/or stop.

gotta get my hands on the euro outers tho. it bugs me not having the clear strip all the way through...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

meltorment said:


> BRITE! with the original bulbs, i could barely make out a reflection on the wall behind my car.
> now, i can clearly see the reflection from the driver's seat as im manipulating the turn signals.
> and there's something about the quick on/off delay that only led's can produce.
> when my gf drops me off at work, i love watching my car drive away and turn and/or stop.
> ...


I agree about the led on off. I need em. 

Having the euros and just the thin stripe in amber flashing mine are actually already really bright. Clearly tp used good bulbs. But thinking I want to do the switch to led. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## meltorment (Jan 20, 2009)

Ponto said:


> I agree about the led on off. I need em.
> 
> Having the euros and just the thin stripe in amber flashing mine are actually already really bright. Clearly tp used good bulbs. But thinking I want to do the switch to led.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


do eeet! it cost me some scripts tho. i already have the interior kit, plus the license plate modules, now the front turn and tailight led's. 

on another note, you guys have been getting some good weather lately. have you been up to the mtn's recently?
i've got vacation time coming up soon. cant wait to dust off my kit.


----------



## meltorment (Jan 20, 2009)

Roadglide said:


> Thanks for sharing! My question to you is which LED bulbs from deautokey and did you get any bulb out errors on the brake lights? This is on my to do list.


the top two are the 3-stack osram red, and the bottom is a 3-stack amber (dunno if osram as well). a little spendy, but deautokey does it right. unbeatable customer service and warranty!
i gotta be honest, i am having a coupla bulb out issues with a pair of the 3-stack reds i recently ordered, but deautokey is already working on replacements and intend to troubleshoot the problem.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

so for the brake option on euro tails, I need three two stacks(two outer and one inner) to go along with 3 stack amber and reverse, right?
The reverse does or does not need a resistor on facelift euro tails? if it needs a resistor does it need one each side or just one?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

meltorment said:


> the top two are the 3-stack osram red, and the bottom is a 3-stack amber (dunno if osram as well). a little spendy, but deautokey does it right. unbeatable customer service and warranty!
> i gotta be honest, i am having a coupla bulb out issues with a pair of the 3-stack reds i recently ordered, but deautokey is already working on replacements and intend to troubleshoot the problem.





Tcardio said:


> so for the brake option on euro tails, I need three two stacks(two outer and one inner) to go along with 3 stack amber and reverse, right?
> The reverse does or does not need a resistor on facelift euro tails? if it needs a resistor does it need one each side or just one?


When they develop LEDs they adjust resistors so it is error free and bright, in this case deAutoLED's set up failed to work correctly in his A3 tails as brakes, they already sent him new ones I was told when I FWD them this info. 

They told me not everything can be 100% on the first try, but the new set up should work nicely, after the testing is done (they told me they have a few other A3 testing different set ups), they will list it on their website.

Thank you for your patience.
:thumbup:


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Tcardio said:


> so for the brake option on euro tails, I need three two stacks(two outer and one inner) to go along with 3 stack amber and reverse, right?
> The reverse does or does not need a resistor on facelift euro tails? if it needs a resistor does it need one each side or just one?


That's about right....although for my Euro Tails I'm going with only RED LED's in the outer tail (brake), and AMBER LED's for the turn signal. I tried the reverse LED's but got the bulb out error immediately so you'll have to use the resistor. I decided to opt out of a RED LED for the inner tail (rear fog) cuz I thought it would be to bright and confuse drivers behind that I was on the brakes and ignore the real brake lights when I got on'em.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Scuba*A3 said:


> That's about right....although for my Euro Tails I'm going with only RED LED's in the outer tail (brake), and AMBER LED's for the turn signal. I tried the reverse LED's but got the bulb out error immediately so you'll have to use the resistor. I decided to opt out of a RED LED for the inner tail (rear fog) cuz I thought it would be to bright and confuse drivers behind that I was on the brakes and ignore the real brake lights when I got on'em.


Thanks! appreciate the input

I installed the amber LED's in the eurotails on my facelift a3 without error. Truly plug and play. Nice to get behind the tails and clean up the inside and a dd some wax for a great clean smooth surface that I rarely will see. Looking forward dot getting the reverse LED's. Post a video to show all the light options when done i.e. turn, brake and hazard. Happy New Year!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

anyone try the front turn signal LEDs on our facelift headlight housing?


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Tcardio said:


> anyone try the front turn signal LEDs on our facelift headlight housing?


I have some cheap LED's in my front E-code headlights. They look ok and I don't have any "egg yoke" look in the front of the car....nice clean clear look. You should look into it if you haven't done it.


----------



## WAAudi (Jan 9, 2014)

Scuba*A3 said:


> So I wanted to change out my Euro Tail light rear turn signal bulbs to an LED Amber turn signal. Moving up here to the Seattle region and with the sky's overcasts most of the year, I wanted a brighter light that would get the attention of fellow drivers of my intent for lane changes.
> 
> After I saw a post by Snubs64 on what type of bulbs/make and model....I ordered a set of VW CC NEW rear amber turn signal LED (supposed to have a brighter output and they also have red for those of you that don't have amber). Ordered on Tuesday and low and behold thet were in the mailbox when I got home from work today Friday. Went out and put one side in and did a left/right comparison. Gotta say these lights are SOOO much better than the incandescent bulbs IMHO. The LED lights blink with authority (if that makes any sense to anyone) vs. the slow blink of the regular bulbs. Finished the install and they look great and no bulb out message. Tired to get some night shots but I can't get a good shot with the lights blinking...sorry guys.
> 
> ...


Where did you get the tail lights to start with?
I really want to change over to amber turns myself.
Any info would be great! Thanks


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

WAAudi said:


> Where did you get the tail lights to start with?
> I really want to change over to amber turns myself.
> Any info would be great! Thanks


I got mine from Ebay but if you look through the A3/8P classified section sometimes you'll get lucky if someone does a part out. Otherwise, you try the online stores like ECS tuning, OEMplus (although rumor has it they closed down), BKS tuning. Another source is your local Audi stealership. They can get the rear lights if there in North America and sometimes you might get a discount.

But yeah do it...they change the look of the car.


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

deAutoKey...any word on the new rear brake light LED bubs? Emailed a while ago and never heard back if they are ready.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Scuba*A3 said:


> deAutoKey...any word on the new rear brake light LED bubs? Emailed a while ago and never heard back if they are ready.


The 1156, correct?

We have someone testing and we have a pair testing, the first few failed due to the voltage and solder, so they are redesigning them now.

Let me know what you need or email [email protected] and they can get you set up with pricing.

You need 4 red 1156, and 2 amber 1156 for the turns?


----------



## WAAudi (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I found a pair online 450 bucks, do I need the inner lights or just the outer?


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> The 1156, correct?
> 
> We have someone testing and we have a pair testing, the first few failed due to the voltage and solder, so they are redesigning them now.
> 
> ...


I only need 4 red 1157 since I already have the amber (hence the thread  ), I'll shoot them an e-mail when I get the chance to verify the bulb type.



WAAudi said:


> Thanks for the info! I found a pair online 450 bucks, do I need the inner lights or just the outer?


No need for the inner since they are all the same. Just swap them out and do a little VCDS coding and your all done. Your in the Puyallup area right? I can help if you need it.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Scubi...how do u like your strut mounts?


----------



## meltorment (Jan 20, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> anyone try the front turn signal LEDs on our facelift headlight housing?


in case you're still interested, ive been running the deautokey psy24w for several months now without any errors!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

meltorment said:


> in case you're still interested, ive been running the deautokey psy24w for several months now without any errors!


mahalo nui loa


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Tcardio said:


> Scubi...how do u like your strut mounts?


Well I have mixed feelings about them. On one hand they did get rid of the squeakiness and enhance the "feel" of the road. On the other hand they do increase the NVH at the same time, as they stated. Also, I'm still getting that "popping/clunking" noise that comes from the lowering the car. Already changed the strut bearings twice (one set of OEM, another set of SKF). For now I'm living with the noise. But all in all if I had to do it again I think I would try the TT ones first before stepping up to the 034 mounts (unless your tracking your car then you may want to go straight to the 034).


----------



## WAAudi (Jan 9, 2014)

Scuba*A3 said:


> No need for the inner since they are all the same. Just swap them out and do a little VCDS coding and your all done. Your in the Puyallup area right? I can help if you need it.


Yep I'm in Sumner. I'm looking for set of lights now, all I can find is the complete set. Thanks for the offer, I don't have a VagCom.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Scuba*A3 said:


> Well I have mixed feelings about them. On one hand they did get rid of the squeakiness and enhance the "feel" of the road. On the other hand they do increase the NVH at the same time, as they stated. Also, I'm still getting that "popping/clunking" noise that comes from the lowering the car. Already changed the strut bearings twice (one set of OEM, another set of SKF). For now I'm living with the noise. But all in all if I had to do it again I think I would try the TT ones first before stepping up to the 034 mounts (unless your tracking your car then you may want to go straight to the 034).


on point and agree! Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

meltorment said:


> in case you're still interested, ive been running the deautokey psy24w for several months now without any errors!


Thank you, it has been some time but they finally got the Front Turns in stock and listing up:

http://deautokey.com/product/front-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-error-free-fits-audi-a3

:thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Roadglide said:


> Thanks for sharing! My question to you is which LED bulbs from deautokey and did you get any bulb out errors on the brake lights? This is on my to do list.


Brian did you ever get the led turn signals and brake lights?


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

SoSoA3 said:


> Brian did you ever get the led turn signals and brake lights?


Yes I did SoSo and they are worth it. Brighter and the colors are very brilliant. I also installed DeAutoKey front H11 LED fogs. I have everything in LED except the side markers in the headlights.:beer:


----------



## WAAudi (Jan 9, 2014)

I received 2 1156 red LED's for brakes to test in my euro tails today, just installed them and they look fantastic!

My tail lights will be all LED now!
Deautokey is great to work with, super customer service in a day and age where those words are losing all meaning!:thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

WAAudi said:


> I received 2 1156 red LED's for brakes to test in my euro tails today, just installed them and they look fantastic!
> 
> My tail lights will be all LED now!
> Deautokey is great to work with, super customer service in a day and age where those words are losing all meaning!:thumbup:


there are a few 1156's. Are you referring to the MK4/MK5 bulbs?


----------



## WAAudi (Jan 9, 2014)

Tcardio said:


> there are a few 1156's. Are you referring to the MK4/MK5 bulbs?


Yes, I believe thats how they list them.
My only fault with DeautoKey is how they list their bulbs. It's nearly imposable to find a bulb by the number, 1156, 1056, and such.
Would make it much easier to list them not only my make and model of car but also replacement numbers.


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

WAAudi said:


> Yes, I believe thats how they list them.
> My only fault with DeautoKey is how they list their bulbs. It's nearly imposable to find a bulb by the number, 1156, 1056, and such.
> Would make it much easier to list them not only my make and model of car but also replacement numbers.


Agree 100%, the site could be more user friendly!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Roadglide said:


> Yes I did SoSo and they are worth it. Brighter and the colors are very brilliant. I also installed DeAutoKey front H11 LED fogs. I have everything in LED except the side markers in the headlights.:beer:



Roadglide, would you by any chance have any photos of your LED fogs ? How long have you had them and how do you like them so far ?

Thanks,


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

WAAudi said:


> Yes, I believe thats how they list them.
> My only fault with DeautoKey is how they list their bulbs. It's nearly imposable to find a bulb by the number, 1156, 1056, and such.
> Would make it much easier to list them not only my make and model of car but also replacement numbers.





Roadglide said:


> Agree 100%, the site could be more user friendly!





Bronco said:


> Roadglide, would you by any chance have any photos of your LED fogs ? How long have you had them and how do you like them so far ?
> 
> Thanks,


Currently we operate with model specific listings, in the future we will look into just selling individual bulbs.

For the brake leds for your Audi A3 - the listing can be found in the link below:

http://deautokey.com/product/1156-osram-red-brake-leds-error-free-fits-all-audi-a3-models

Please let me know if you have any questions.

WAAudi - can you please post some photos or email them to us so we can show the difference? You currently have 2 installed on 1 side?


Thank you


----------



## WAAudi (Jan 9, 2014)

I will do that!
The first set I took did not turn out very well.
I'll try again tonight.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

WAAudi said:


> I will do that!
> The first set I took did not turn out very well.
> I'll try again tonight.


Ok. thank you.

And we are launching deAutoLED.com in a few months which will have individual bulbs but also model specific listings like you see now on the deautokey site, right now you can order the 1156 brake leds if you'd like.


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

Bronco said:


> Roadglide, would you by any chance have any photos of your LED fogs ? How long have you had them and how do you like them so far ?
> 
> Thanks,



Bronco, I have had them for a little over a month but have not had the occasion to use them as fogs (unless visibility is low I don't just turn them on to annoy other drivers). I have had them on in a parking garage and they are bright and the light disperses well. No pics but this thread has some starting at #191.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...ights-installed/page6&highlight=led+headlight

Personally I think they are worth the money and they do a good job of matching the color temp of the HID's.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Roadglide said:


> Bronco, I have had them for a little over a month but have not had the occasion to use them as fogs (unless visibility is low I don't just turn them on to annoy other drivers). I have had them on in a parking garage and they are bright and the light disperses well. No pics but this thread has some starting at #191.
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...ights-installed/page6&highlight=led+headlight
> 
> Personally I think they are worth the money and they do a good job of matching the color temp of the HID's.


:thumbup:

They come in handy a lot of the times, if you are driving on a dark road, turns, fog.

They are a must have.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Roadglide said:


> Bronco, I have had them for a little over a month but have not had the occasion to use them as fogs (unless visibility is low I don't just turn them on to annoy other drivers). I have had them on in a parking garage and they are bright and the light disperses well. No pics but this thread has some starting at #191.
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...ights-installed/page6&highlight=led+headlight
> 
> Personally I think they are worth the money and they do a good job of matching the color temp of the HID's.



Thank you, Roadglide :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Currently we operate with model specific listings, in the future we will look into just selling individual bulbs.
> 
> For the brake leds for your Audi A3 - the listing can be found in the link below:
> 
> ...


just an observation but facelift a3 tails have two outer bulbs on the outer tails and one inner brake bulb on the inner tail for a total of 6.


----------



## WAAudi (Jan 9, 2014)

Tcardio said:


> just an observation but facelift a3 tails have two outer bulbs on the outer tails and one inner brake bulb on the inner tail for a total of 6.


That is true however when you change to euro tails the inner bulb no longer lights up, unless you have the switch for the rear fogs.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

WAAudi said:


> That is true however when you change to euro tails the inner bulb no longer lights up, unless you have the switch for the rear fogs.


so I have the foglight switch so i guess i need 6


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> so I have the foglight switch so i guess i need 6


We added another option for 6 - that is A LOT OF BULBS! That is going to be very bright.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

deAutoKey.com said:


> We added another option for 6 - that is A LOT OF BULBS! That is going to be very bright.


well...when I tell people to stop I am not effing around!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

finally had some time to install the 6 leds for the brakes. when I stop the driver behind me will get a sunburn!!!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> finally had some time to install the 6 leds for the brakes. when I stop the driver behind me will get a sunburn!!!


Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks, the video looks great

The product he is using can be found here:
http://deautokey.com/product/1156-osram-red-brake-leds-error-free-fits-all-audi-a3-models

You can now choose everything including bau15s/194 reverse within the listing.
Just click the drop down and hit add to cart for each item you want.










Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bronco said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen


video is better:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

And we also have the new pwy24w if you need that model:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-am...ganls-error-free-bright-fits-most-audi-models

Thank you


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

deAutoKey.com said:


> video is better:


Thanks deAutoKey and Tcardio, great video.


Hmmm, I have my tail lights coded quite differently ... and we have different tail lights (I have the euro spec with amber turn signals / clear lenses).

1. my turn signals are amber bulbs behind clear lenses
2. my break lights are the 2 outers and 1 inner
3. I opted for one fog - coded to use left inner break light
4. my signals use only 1 amber bulb behind the clear lens in the outer
5. signal and break are completely separated (by color as well) - no confusion which is which

Here is a pic of my right tail light - sorry, no lights on:













Cheers,


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Bronco said:


> Thanks deAutoKey and Tcardio, great video.
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I have my tail lights coded quite differently ... and we have different tail lights (I have the euro spec with amber turn signals / clear lenses).
> ...



[URL="







[/URL]

me too


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

God, Tcardio, your car looks awesome !!! Sorry, I got mixed up, I thought the one in the video was yours ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Bronco said:


> God, Tcardio, your car looks awesome !!! Sorry, I got mixed up, I thought the one in the video was yours ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its a money pit but it beats hookers and blow. S3 poser here as well!!!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup: thanks for the orders - these became pretty popular quickly!
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-rear-turn-signals-error-free-plug-play

we now have a complete kit you can choose rear turns / brake / reverse - give the entire tail light an LED look - very bright too:
http://deautokey.com/product/1156-osram-red-brake-leds-error-free-fits-all-audi-a3-models


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I need these


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> I need these


I want these but man...$$$ for all those bulbs in the Euro LED tails. I want to upgrade the rear turn signals to the amber LEDs, but then I'd just want all the LEDs :banghead:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ponto said:


> I need these





TBomb said:


> I want these but man...$$$ for all those bulbs in the Euro LED tails. I want to upgrade the rear turn signals to the amber LEDs, but then I'd just want all the LEDs :banghead:


It is a lot of bulbs and they are the brightest error free model available, you won't find anything brighter for less that are plug and play - we can 99% guarantee it due to the amount we tested, very difficult and expensive to achieve.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

deAutoKey.com said:


> It is a lot of bulbs and they are the brightest error free model available, you won't find anything brighter for less that are plug and play - we can 99% guarantee it due to the amount we tested, very difficult and expensive to achieve.


Yeah, no doubt. 6 x red for brake/rear fog, 2 x amber for turn signals, and 2 x white for reverse. That's a lot of bulbs.

I guess the top brake light is already LED?


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Yeah, no doubt. 6 x red for brake/rear fog, 2 x amber for turn signals, and 2 x white for reverse. That's a lot of bulbs.
> 
> I guess the top brake light is already LED?



... and licence plates ... that's just about $350 for the rear end :banghead: That will put lot of items on my honeydo list to convince my wife 


Yes, I believe top 3rd brake light is LED.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Yeah, no doubt. 6 x red for brake/rear fog, 2 x amber for turn signals, and 2 x white for reverse. That's a lot of bulbs.
> 
> I guess the top brake light is already LED?





Bronco said:


> ... and licence plates ... that's just about $350 for the rear end :banghead: That will put lot of items on my honeydo list to convince my wife
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe top 3rd brake light is LED.


Yes - they can run high but the amount it cost to make them error free and use the brightest OSRAM Diodes is pretty close to the cost of the LEDs, once you calculate shipping/fees and any discounts they lose money but it is always good to have their name out there with the ONLY error free rear tails 
:thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Yes - they can run high but the amount it cost to make them error free and use the brightest OSRAM Diodes is pretty close to the cost of the LEDs, once you calculate shipping/fees and any discounts they lose money but it is always good to have their name out there with the ONLY error free rear tails
> :thumbup:


you don't have to order them. I mean the OEM ones do the job ok. I guess if you don't want awesome looking red taillights which give off an incredible color and transform the rear when braking or you don't want the beautiful hue of yellow when making a turn which makes everyone aware of your intentions or you just like to pull out your flashlight to reverse into a dark spot then by all means just keep those OEM bulbs


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> you don't have to order them. I mean the OEM ones do the job ok. I guess if you don't want awesome looking red taillights which give off an incredible color and transform the rear when braking or you don't want the beautiful hue of yellow when making a turn which makes everyone aware of your intentions or you just like to pull out your flashlight to reverse into a dark spot then by all means just keep those OEM bulbs


Thanks for the support!

The Audi is a luxury car and adding LEDs only adds to the look of a high-end luxury car + it is a safer (faster light-up times of the LEDs create faster reaction times for other drivers).

:thumbup:


----------

